# Breeding 2 hens to 1 cock



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello guys, I have 4 pairs of rollers with an extra hen. I have heard of the bull system and then using a foster bird. But is it possible to have two hens and one cock in one breeding cage with two nest bowls? Will the cock serve both hens an will the hens get along? Thanks


----------



## Peavy (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it depends on the cock. I had two hens pair up and once in a while a cock from another pair would have his way with one of them. Otherwise, the eggs were always infertile. And that cock didn't help raise the offspring.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

Well I have never tried such a thing but I don't think it is possible. The male will only sit on the eggs which he had with the hen he was originally mated with. He will also feed the children with this hen only. The other hen will have to do everything alone (which she won't be able to do). I remember I had a cock who was paired up with a hen. Then he mated with another hen. The other one laid eggs and you know what she didn't incubate them alone , her roommate which is another hen helped her incubate the eggs and what happened next you wont believe! that cock mated with her roommate too! and she laid her eggs in the same nest bowl both the roommates used to sit in the nest bowl together and they fed their each other's children without the help of the cock  ! ( The cock used to incubate the eggs with her original hen and feed those children only)
-Rubeena


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

So driver_hr,
As you already know about the bull system then I don't think I need to say more but just wanna say that pigeons mate for life. Cocks do have a habit of mounting any available hens whom are ready for flirting but the cocks would deliver their fatherly duties only towards their mated hen's eggs and squabs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

driver_hr said:


> Hello guys, I have 4 pairs of rollers with an extra hen. I have heard of the bull system and then using a foster bird. But is it possible to have two hens and one cock in one breeding cage with two nest bowls? Will the cock serve both hens an will the hens get along? Thanks


you are better off giving the "single" hen fakes and put her eggs under a foster pair, the cock usually only helps his real mate not a mistress. if she does not get help sitting them she very well may give them up before they hatch anyway.


----------



## driver_hr (Dec 15, 2012)

Yhh i will put a cock with her before i pair the last few up an i will then put her eggs under a foster pair which i have. I think thats the best way as she is a top bird.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Also,you might wanna give her fake eggs to sit on to take rest and replenish otherwise she may get back to "that" bussiness again after few days.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Also,you might wanna give her fake eggs to sit on to take rest and replenish otherwise she may get back to "that" bussiness again after few days.


I already said that.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

I recently read about using the bull method, in order for this to work, you still need pairs.
As I understood it, the hens are separated until the bull has been with them, he needs a 30 min break between 'duties'. The cocks should not be allowed in while mating takes place. The hens are all together when the mating is done so the hens work harder for him. You need to track which hens he's been with before allowing their mate back.
Only after they've mated do you let that hen roost with her mate. By doing this, the hen has her mate to help rear the eggs/ chicks. The cock is unaware they are not his. Again all males must be removed again 30 mins later for the next round of mating.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

the bull system doesn't include single pigeons the end.


----------

